
A Berlin Biotech Company Got a Head Start on Coronavirus Tests - vo2maxer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-12/a-berlin-biotech-company-got-a-head-start-on-coronavirus-tests
======
mtmail
"[Since January company] have produced 40,000 coronavirus diagnostic kits,
enough for about 4 million individual tests."

"the kits, which sell for about €160 ($180) apiece."

Two USD for one test is cheaper than I expected. There's also a photo of a
test kit in the article.

~~~
pergadad
Indeed in other places I've read a cost of $ 200 for a single test. But maybe
what's not included here is the labour and machine running time that has to
also still be done.

~~~
joezydeco
Pinnacle BioLabs in the US is taking preorders for their rapid immunoassay
kit. $40 a test or $20/ea in packs of 25.

[https://www.pblabs.com/products/pinnacle-biolabs-
covid-19-no...](https://www.pblabs.com/products/pinnacle-biolabs-
covid-19-novel-coronavirus-dual-igg-igm-rapid-test)

Investigational use only.

------
Waterluvian
Based on what I'm reading online, it really seems like the CDC should be doing
random testing to get a much better picture of what infection rates and
distribution actually looks like.

Given I have no expertise on the matter, I'm eager to hear why this is a good
or bad idea.

